# RR: 170. Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Pay, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chamber Ensemble	(1979)










2.	King, Gabrieli String Quartet	(1985)










3.	Fröst, Vertavo String Quartet	(2002)










4.	S. Meyer, Vienna String Sextet	(1988)










5.	W. Meyer, Quatuor Mosaïques	(1992)










6.	Brymer, Allegri Quartet	(1969)










7.	Brunner, Hagen Quartett	(1987)










8.	Leister, Berlin Soloists	(1988)










9.	De Peyer, Melos Ensemble London Members	(1966)










10.	Zahradnik, Talich Quartet	(1999)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Pay, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields Chamber Ensemble	(1979)
2.	King, Gabrieli String Quartet	(1985)
3.	Fröst, Vertavo String Quartet	(2002)
4.	S. Meyer, Vienna String Sextet	(1988)
5.	W. Meyer, Quatuor Mosaïques	(1992)
6.	Brymer, Allegri Quartet	(1969)
7.	Brunner, Hagen Quartett	(1987)
8.	Leister, Berlin Soloists	(1988)
9.	De Peyer, Melos Ensemble London Members	(1966)
10.	Zahradnik, Talich Quartet	(1999)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

